# [Solved] wpa_supplicant -> WPA: No wpa_ie set

## Marrek

Hi there!

I'm trying to configure the w-lan on my eeepc 1000h and encountered one problem after another.

Here are the params:

Networkdevice: rt2860

```
noname ~ # lspci | grep RaLink

01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781

```

I'm using the driver form Ralink HP v2.1.0.0

compiled with wpa_supplicant support and without native wpa_support (tryed with native suppored as well, but always resulting the same way so far)

wpa_supplicant v0.6.4

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="***"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

#       psk="***"

        psk=2b8485de8093e512dc1d4faa24dd33a6879ee026c9e0adfd3a3d53624281e2fd

}

```

(I tryed both, entering a passphrase, generated by wpa_passphrase, as well as directly entering it to the conf, to avoid that as a an error source)

The network of my desire:

```
noname ~ # iwlist ra0 scanning

ra0       Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"***"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:1

                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:-44 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:36 Mb/s

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

```

(don't worry, no typing errors in wpa_supplicant.conf option ssid   :Wink:  )

Now here is the fun...

wpa_supplicant -i ra0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

Trying to associate with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45 (SSID='***' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45

WPA: No wpa_ie set - cannot generate msg 2/4

WPA: No wpa_ie set - cannot generate msg 2/4

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

No network configuration found for the current AP

...

No network configuration found for the current AP

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

Trying to associate with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45 (SSID='***' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45

Associated with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45

Associated with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45

Associated with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45

WPA: No wpa_ie set - cannot generate msg 2/4

...

```

I did a lot of googling but I didn't find any support, at least nothing that helped me, probably as most discussions I found are based on simple WPA encryption.

Well and none of the eeepc guides I found was able to tell me how to make it work. They tryed, but they didn't!   :Sad: 

I am new to Gentoo, but i am not new to Linux even though probably still a beginner.

Please open my eyes! I'm quite confident, that the error is right in front of me and i just don't realise it.

And please pardon my english, as i am not a native speaker.Last edited by Marrek on Sat Apr 25, 2009 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marrek

Update:

Yesterday the driver rt2860sta v2.1.1.0 was released.

The wpa_supplicant outputchanged:

```
noname ~ # wpa_supplicant -D wext -i ra0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

Trying to associate with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45 (SSID='***' freq=2412 MHz)

Authentication with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

Trying to associate with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45 (SSID='***' freq=2412 MHz)

Authentication with 00:17:3f:e3:9c:45 timed out.

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
```

I have no time to try stuff again right now. But still I would be happy about responses.

I'm going to give updates in about an hour.

Marrek

----------

## Marrek

Ok, I was too fast in asking for help.

Figured it out myself. Or better, I found an alternativ solution to my problem.

I don't know weather both drivers i mentioned are buged, or if I just compiled them "wrong".... anyways I found the staging driver in 2.6.29 (Device Driver -> Staging drivers -> RaLink 2860 wireless support) and it seems to work perfectly with the configs i already had.

Hope this still might help others!

Cheers

----------

